# Model of WWII pigeon loft.



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Im very interested in military pigeons in WWI and WWII so I decided to make a scale model of one. (one of my skills, and hobbies is model making) Does anyone have any good pics of one. And inside of pics of them? Thanks!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Scott, you know what we are waiting for?......Pics man pics...


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I take pics after I make it, but I have no Idea what one I should model. Im thinking of just making a trailer kind Like have seen in a few pics. But Im not sure.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

O and if you find a link with demsions, that would be nice!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

We had a thread a couple months ago with several good pictures. 

The Ft. Monmouth site has several.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Im very interested in military pigeons in WWI and WWII so I decided to make a scale model of one. (one of my skills, and hobbies is model making) Does anyone have any good pics of one. And inside of pics of them? Thanks!



This might help

several pic's of military lofts.

http://www.monmouth.army.mil/historian/photolist.php?fname=Pigeons%2FMobile+Pigeon+Lofts


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks.  im starting 3d designing on the computer before I make it. I think as of right now its just going to be the trailer kind.


----------

